# Anyone who is looking for black piranha's



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I saw a really nice black piranha with a gold spark on his side at IPU in burnaby today. He's about 1 inch thick and 7 inches long. Really really nice looking if anyone has any interest. I should of taken a pic maybe next time im in there i will.


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

Price? .


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I believe he's $120


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

That's a good price. Hopefully it will be around after i get back.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

They also had a school of Red Bellies last time I was there (2 weeks ago) that were selling for $39 each


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

I saw that guy...lovely fish. Unfortunately the black piranhas have to be solo IIRC, so we couldn't take him, but he was pretty!


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

Yes black piranhas, and most of the serra family of piranhas, are solitary.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Is that the Serrasalmus rhombeus, the black rhom?


----------



## Piranhaman (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi I would like a black piranha what stands for IPU


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Island Pets Unlimited, who happens to be one of our sponsors too!  Check their own subforum too.



Piranhaman said:


> Hi I would like a black piranha what stands for IPU


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I was just there today they still have it. Its with a whole bunch of them


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

> I was just there today they still have it. Its with a whole bunch of them


Well, that may not last long. They don't tend to play nice in groups unless they're juvies.


----------



## Piranhaman (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi that one was sold please let me know if you can hear of another one ,thanks. Sam.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

why dont you call the local fish stores?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I saw an Elongatus at Richmond IPU for $89.99 today. It was about 5 inches long.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Piranhaman (Jul 31, 2012)

I am looking for a black piranha for a few months now ,if you know off anyone selling please do let me know.Thanks.


----------

